
China launches robotic mission to orbit, land, and drive on Mars - basementcat
https://spaceflightnow.com/2020/07/23/china-launches-robotic-mission-to-orbit-land-and-drive-on-mars/
======
john4534243
This makes me sad, i would like a democratic country to occupy and set laws on
mars not authoritarian.

------
aurizon
Any parts made with chinesium?

